# Is a Wagner electric spray gun good?



## Russia

Could someone please give me some advice on electric spray painters? I can't decide between a Black and Decker or a Wagner. I will be spray painting (prime and 2 coats) wood window frames with latex semi-gloss. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## tsunamicontract

really? between black and decker and wagner? must be a tough choice.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

You should check out the Kirby it's a vacuum, carpet cleaner and paint sprayer :thumbsup:


----------



## cole191919

There is a big difference between this (low cost DIY):









And one of these (high cost PROFESSIONAL):


----------



## bikerboy

Here's an honest answer. I had one for an emergency some years ago. I threw it in the trash.
Either rent a real pro style machine, or brush it.


----------



## Workaholic

bikerboy said:


> Either rent a real pro style machine, or brush it.


I totally agree, that Wagner is more of a gimick than an actual production tool.
You can rent a titan rentspray from HD for about 70 bucks a day.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Are you looking at an airless? I know Wagner makes a few airless models and I have actually used the one that retails at $399. For the price and what you are using it for, it's ok. Not good, just ok. But, if you are using that stupid gun that has the plastic hopper that screws on to the base, don't bother - you can't spray latex through it. B*lack and Decker*? Don't bother.To be honest, you'd be better off going to Home Depot and buying the cheap Grayco model. It's still not a great gun but at least it's not a Wagner. If you are only using the thing once, rent. If you're a real painter and you will be doing more spraying, invest in yourself and buy a decent model. If you aren't spending at least $600, you probably aren't getting a quality gun.


----------



## Workaholic

PinnacleResidential said:


> If you aren't spending at least $600, you probably aren't getting a quality gun.


I agree, another option i often recommend is to buy used, you can usualy pick up a titan 440i for about 4 bills. If your budget is 6 bills then you can get yourself a quality sprayer rather than a weak unit.


----------



## CApainter

Buy some ear protection with it, or don't get one at all.


----------



## slickshift

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

